# Longevity Risk Aversion and Tax-Efficient Withdrawals



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I found this on another board. 
Longevity Risk Aversion and Tax-Efficient Withdrawals

MoneyGal this topic interests me. Can you explain it in laymen's terms? Can you use my details below to give my wife and I a heads up?

My details ...
-My wife and I will retire in 5 years.
-We will split DB pensions. 
-We will withdraw interest income from RRSP, TFSA and Non registered nest eggs.
-We will remain in the 25% tax bracket.

We may be able to live without withdrawing any principle from the nest eggs. But, if we do need extra money, which nest egg should we attack first?

Thanks!


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Good Question, I think there will be quite a few of us in the same boat.
I will watch for any replies to this thread.
Thank you for asking this question.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry Leo; I am a little behind on this. 

I will give you a layperson's interpretation of the paper but I will not be able to give you the detailed insight you want about your situation. However, understanding the argument will be useful.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

p.s. That was me who posted that article on FWF.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Fwf?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Financial Webring Forum. http://www.financialwebring.org/forum/


----------

